
Neurocircuits, Neuromorphic Processors, and Computational Neuroscience - caycep
http://biocircuits.ucsd.edu/special/winterschool2014/2014%20Winter%20School%20Schedule.pdf
======
caycep
If anyone is going, please take notes? I was planning to drive down from LA
but deferred at the last moment due to jetlag/fatigue...

